# AM I Crazy?



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I just had my daughter 1/12/04 and I want to have another one again soon.
MY DH tried for three years after getting pregnant with her. I had two miscarriges in the first 6months of TTC right after we got married and then nothing for 2 1/2 years. My Dh has a low sperm problem, so bad that our fertility doc said to try adopting (this was after 1 1/2 years of TTC). So I guess I'm kinda paraniod that I may never have anymore (which wouldn't be the end of the world, I am so happy I have a child). And adopting is definitely an option I embrace.
Also my brother and I were 11 months apart and I love the relationship we have and like the thought of having two close together. I have had regular cycles for the last 5 months and get the normal discharge patterns I used too, but nothing. I guess that just makes me think the worst. Am I crazy?
Also, I don't want to get into the whole charting thing again, that seems to make me too stressed and that isn't going to help any, I got pregnant with DD after comming to the realization that adoption was the answer. In fact I was a foster mom for two years. DD was such a huge surprise!
Thanks for listening.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

If you think you and your family can handle it, then by all means go ahead. Only you know what you are capable of. Me, I could never do it, but I truly admire people who can. Good luck!


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just something to make you think about the spacing just a little bit... I am currently pregnant with number 2. There will be 14 months spacing between them. Close spacing was not something I thought I would ever mind, but there were realities that I hadn't ever thought of before. I was planning on nursing #1 until at least 2 years old. I never thought I would be one that would supplement or anything. My milk dropped off seriously, however, immediately upon becoming pregnant. I have had a lot of guilt over the fact that my son was no longer receiving what I know he needs. I acutally had to completely wean him just a few weeks ago (at 10 months) because I had preterm labor with him, and nursing was giving me contractions again this time. I am really hoping to get him to nurse again after the new baby is here, but I am not sure that he will start again. He was not ready to wean, and it was pretty hard on both of us. The other thing I didn't think of was that first trimester exhaustion. I was so tired all of the time, and this was made much worse by having to wake up every hour during the night because my son was hungry due to low milk. I didn't have the energy to be the mom that he deserved. He's still very much just a baby himself, and I just don't feel like I'm able to keep up with his demands very well at this time. I don't want to rain on your parade or anything, but these are the two biggest things that I have struggled with and cried and cried over since becoming pregnant. I know that there will be advantages to having them so close as well, but I think a lot of those advantages are a little further down the road still. Just a few thoughts for you to think about!!


----------

